# Wet Roof Trusses



## allthumbs1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have decided to build a woodworking shop (24' X 36') Not having enough man power to be able to build it myself, I have contracted with a local father and son team to build it. He had me order the roof trusses in April. Well as with most of the mid west, the monsoon set in and the contractor has not been able to start. Two weeks ago the special order roof trusses arrived at the local lumberyard. They are banded together setting up off the ground on a special rack in the yard. The bad thing is they are out in the open - sitting in all this rain. Will this be a problem? I will be a least another month before they can be installed in the building. Any and all opinions/recommendations are welcome.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

It will be no trouble at all. The wood is somewhat wet anyway, some rain won't hurt it. The epansion from moisture goes width-ways, not length. Just make sure to give it good ventilation once you use it.


----------



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

One good idea is to let things sit for a while once it's in the dry (Once the roof sheathing is on). That way it gives it more time to dry out before it's sealed up in the attic area. But if they install proper attic ventilation, that should carry any residual moisture away.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

It shouldn't be a problem, provided they are stored flat. I once had to fix a roof on a building that was damaged by the twin 'canes of 2004. The owner immediately got the trusses. The problem was that I didn't get to the job until 2005! This was after the owner's brother in law had messed around with it and sufficiently mucked it up. When I got there, the trusses were on the building, and not even braced properly. It was a pain to straighten out, but I couldn't find any significant checking or damage that was not man made.


----------



## allthumbs1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the quick replys-I am feeling better already


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Mike you should be ok with the trusses as long as they are stored like you described. I'm commenting because you should have gotten some paperwork from the truss co. and with it should be a page about proper bracing. With it being a while before installation I know how things can become "lost".

This is a standard page that comes with every set of trusses shipped by most truss makers. There should be a page from the Truss Plate Institute descibing the proper bracing procedure. Make sure that your installers follow this. Especially if it is a gable roof. I've seen some fellow LJs on here showing off their roof trusses and then wondering why it's shaking like jello. If you didn't get the paperwork you can go online at the TPI website or call your truss co.

Hope to see workshop pics soon.


----------

